# how to disable ntfs...



## d_mon (Aug 26, 2010)

how to disable/unmount the reading of windows fs? i don't want at start that *freebsd* reads winBUG$ fs...


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 26, 2010)

Did you create a windows file system emulation in fstab, or do you mean that you have windows installed on another partition?


----------



## d_mon (Aug 26, 2010)

yep,i've got win$UCK$ in first partition:

```
$ fdisk
******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=39420 heads=16 sectors/track=255 (4080 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=39420 heads=16 sectors/track=255 (4080 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 7 (0x07),(NTFS, OS/2 HPFS, QNX-2 (16 bit) or Advanced UNIX)
    start 63, size 81915372 (39997 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 81915435, size 78911280 (38530 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2010)

If you have an entry for the NTFS filesystem in /etc/fstab, remove it.


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 26, 2010)

You can also go into sysinstall and remove it from the partition manager. Then you can reallocate the space to a 165 (ufs filesystem)


----------



## d_mon (Aug 27, 2010)

*/etc/fstab*

```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad0s2b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad0s2a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
proc                    /proc           procfs  rw              0       0
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

It's probably being auto-mounted by Gnome, XFCE or KDE.

Create a file called 10-ignore-partitions.fdi in /usr/local/etc/hal/fdi/preprobe/:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<deviceinfo version="0.2">
        <device>
                <match key="block.device" string="/dev/ad4s2">
                        <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
                </match>
        </device>
        <device>
                <match key="block.device" string="/dev/ad4s3">
                        <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
                </match>
        </device>
        <device>
                <match key="block.device" string="/dev/ad4s4">
                        <merge key="info.ignore" type="bool">true</merge>
                </match>
        </device>
</deviceinfo>
```

This will "hide" ad4s2, ad4s3 and ad4s4 from hal therefor preventing it from auto-mounting. Change it to reflect your situation.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 27, 2010)

hi dude! i removed *gdm* and no more 'automount' of the 41.9 gb media(win$_ _T)
does gdm has to do with with that?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe if you stopped writing "winBUG$" and "win$_ _T" you'd get more replies. It's considered rather immature in *BSD circles, really. Just a tip.


----------

